# Weaving: Opinions please (all opinions count, not just weavers)



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I just finished weaving a baby blanket. It needs a binding and I can't decide what to use - I've asked a couple of weaving friends via PM, but I think they are on vacation. 

Which do you prefer? Double Fold Bias tape quilt binding or knit binding (same yarn as the warp) purl side out or knit side out. I machine knit, so it wouldn't take too long to make the binding, but attaching it will be a bear. The standard 2" satin blanket binding just overwhelmed the poor thing.

One minute I like one, the next I like another. The bias tape seems almost too white. But it would be the easiest solution. The knit pieces seem almost beige, yet the yarn is white in the ball, but not as white as the white in the weft.

The blanket has not been wet finished yet. I am not sure whether to do that before or after attaching the binding. 

Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

I like the binding. But just my opinion oh, but I suggest that you wash and dry them both before sewing it on the blanket, just in case they shrink at differently.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the knitted binding. Would shrink the same as the blanket.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I like the knitted one for a blanket. Love your colors and weaving


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Personally I like the bias binding. I feel the knitted one is too heavy,but whichever you decide on, I would wet finish the weaving first, as the weft will close up a bit when washed


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I think the bias binding looks fresh and nice, but my experience with many family heirloom blankets, even ones that have been lovingly cared for by my grandmother and my mother, is that the blanket binding eventually falls apart before the blanket does and ages the piece unnecessarily. (This is after many decades, though, so you may not care.)


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I like the knitted binding best, either way out.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I love the purl side out knitted binding!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> I love the purl side out knitted binding!


Me too, it seems to go well with the weaving.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

The second picture looks best with your weaving, IMO.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I too like the purl side out edging.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I like the knitted one. Stockingnet


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

I favor the knitted binding - knit side out. Beautiful work!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree with the others that washing it first is a good idea. What about a crochet binding? You could do a nice shell stitch.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I would go with the fabric binding, but night white. Use one of the other colors. I would wet finish it first.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

I love the knitted binding. . .either way out. . .but my kids always loved the silkiness (sp) of binding on their blankets when they were babies, so much so that I ended up replacing the binding several times. . . either way the blanket is beautiful


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

no binding!


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Wash first and finish. Use satin binding. Even if it gets worn, it can easily be replaced without having to knit a whole new piece. Lovely work.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Knit binding for me. I like the look better. Satin bindings just don't hold up well in my experience.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I like the knitted purl side out.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

spinninggill said:


> Personally I like the bias binding. I feel the knitted one is too heavy,but whichever you decide on, I would wet finish the weaving first, as the weft will close up a bit when washed


Agree.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

I would do the garter stitch one, blends in best with the blanket and would wash better.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you though of using satin ribbon?


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I asked in a couple of places, and also personally with some folks. The consensus was..... THERE WASN'T ONE. It was almost a dead heat between the three options! Go figure. 

Due to slow recovery from cataract surgery, if I want to get this done any time soon, I think I will have to use the quilt binding. That's the plan right now, unless I change my mind before I get to it.  I can't see well enough to knit on the standard right now.

Thanks again!


----------

